

Linode turns 12, here’s some KVM - jedicoffee
https://blog.linode.com/2015/06/16/linode-turns-12-heres-some-kvm/

======
Grue3
Aw, but I just reached 100 days uptime!
[http://i.imgur.com/1Aoytkt.png](http://i.imgur.com/1Aoytkt.png)

Alright, let's do this...

EDIT: migration is completed, my webapp did not recover nicely after the
reboot for some reason, but now works after I restarted it manually.
Everything seems fine so far. System boot took 3 seconds.

------
ethomson
I migrated my Linode from Xen to KVM yesterday; I had a ticket open and needed
to migrate my VM to a different host anyway, so I decided to simply migrate to
KVM.

After shutting down my VM and clicking "migrate", the migration actually
failed, which was a bit terrifying for a few minutes. I was definitely worried
that my disk image went _poof_ and that I'd have to restore from a recent
backup. Thankfully, Linode's support was there to kick whatever failed and the
migration worked after all.

My VM feels a bit more responsive on interactive session, though I haven't
benchmarked anything. (I don't really need to, I only serve a few low-traffic
static web sites.)

